# Tivo Plus with Plex!



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

So how would Plex fit into the TivoDesktop software? A re-write obviously, we would no longer allow you to send video taking valuable space but would Stream not only Video but the entire Plex package (Photos, Videos and Music), also assuming we were granted full access it would also open the channels live as well. How much would this new enhanced Tivo add-on costs? For the value it would bring to both sides, I'm sure a compromise would be made, for a first time would cause a overwhelming desire to own.For what little research that would need to be done to make the conversion possible, Tivo would save millions in R&D plus they would gather a huge fanbase of support like never before. 

Before we had the upgrade there was no way of hope in seeing such a day as close as now. I'll be honest nobody thought we could get this close to a timeline.

We are still missing a few apps to come at a later point. 
*Plex* (No Longer necessary if we have Tivo Plus with Plex!) 
HBO Go
Crackle
Amazon Prime
Vudu
iHeart Radio
EPixHD
M-go
RedBOX Instant
Shoutcast Radio


----------



## rcanoza (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought the (photo-slideshow) (MP3-playlist) (MRV-simulating) Tivo Desktop Plus sw doesn't stream any video at all, just pushes it back to the DVR or optionally transcodes it to tiny mobile-compatible copies @ fixed resolution. Plex is a competitor if anything.

If Tivo seems to be dragging its feet about supporting it, that makes sense -- their business model doesn't coincide with fostering the popularity of Plex, which is not exactly in the same market as a broadcast EPG vendor + would-be cable OEM.


----------

